

 I've made Dayta free - sahillavingia
http://daytaapp.com/go/

======
_ques
Neat! I was looking for something very much like this!!

Two feature requests:

1) Discrete values: I want to track things say on a scale of 1 to 5, or 1 to
10. It shouldn't be too hard to implement this without cluttering the UI; you
can have a check box that says

[x] on a scale of ___

and use the icon of the log as a rating slider.

2) I would like push notifications / alerts prompting me to enter things. E.g.
Insulin every 3 hours, or mood every 5 hours.

I would totally pay 5$ for an app that does these 2 things reliably.

[edit: wow dude, this app is buggy :) 2 minutes and I already found one bug:
+/- doesnt show up unless you first switch to keyboard and then back to +/-!!
Hire a programmer / tester to fix these things and concentrate on the product,
it's a better use of your time!]

------
tel
Worth noting is the competing application and web platform
<http://www.daytum.com/>. This one was built by the same guy who has been
doing the annual Felton Reports for the last 4 years (<http://feltron.com/>).

------
marcc
Why? Don't get me wrong -- thanks for making it free! I'd really be interested
in hearing the about the process that made you decide to go free. Would you be
willing to share this?

~~~
sahillavingia
Sure!

It's the New Year, and Dayta is great for tracking specific goals = New Year
resolutions.

I also want to get it in front of as many eyeballs as possible.

Hence, free!

------
ksowocki
Neat app. Two suggestions.

1) Allow me to .csv import. I have a ton of data collected already and don't
want to spend hours tripping through your UI to put it in there.

2\. Allow me to default a day to '0' if I do not enter data for that day. For
example, I track how many miles I am running per day. If I run 11 on 12/1,
don't run at all until I run another 11 on 12/10, don't make me enter a '0'
for all the days in between. Currently, Dayta will just show me a graph
suggesting I've been running 11 miles / day for that entire time.

All in all - I think you're off to a good start. So, kudos to you.

------
marksands07
Sweet, thanks for making this free! I actually have a bug report for you,
though! ;)

To recreate:

\- Add new folder

\- In the new folder, add a new idea

\- Select the idea to bring up the the data input view

\- Make the text field become first responder

\- Select the Recent History button to view Data Points

\- Hit close

\- App crashes

Tested on my iPhone 4/iOS 4.2.1

------
sahillavingia
Dayta is a great app for tracking New Year resolutions, and I'm still on a
quest to get it in front of every iPhone user's eyeballs.

I think making it free (for a week) to coincide with this event would help. As
always, feedback me up!

~~~
mynameisraj
Looks like a very useful and nice app. Being a picky interface person though,
I do have two very minor complaints: your wood texture for the nav bar is
overly saturated. If you could tone down the saturation and maybe implement
some custom nav buttons, you'd have yourself a much better looking interface
(not that it doesn't look good already, though). The second is that the wood
does not match that seen in the icon.

Solid app otherwise, though. Thanks for making it free.

------
erreon
Would be neat for users to opt in and to be able to share certain data sets to
a public API for developers to be able to play with.

------
sp4rki
<http://daytaapp.com/>

Link to the apps site itself instead of the iTunes Store site.

------
mozami
Thanks for making it free. I'm trying it out right now. For me, it lacks one
critical feature that another competig app seems to provide: a timer. I'm
using both discrete counters and timers to time tasks and completion time. Not
a big issue, but something to keep in mind. Thanks for making it free and all
the best!

------
frou_dh
Thumbs up for the inclusion of export to email/CSV; I wouldn't use this kind
of thing if I couldn't make a backup.

------
snosons
I remember hearing about this app ages ago and spent a few hours searching for
it last month. I couldn't remember the name and wound up buying some knockoff.
I would have paid $5 if it had shown up in my searches. Thanks for making it
free, but thanks even more for reminding me of the name!

------
Void_
Thank you.

It slightly reminds me of mercuryapp.com. That one asks you how you feel about
stuff.

I didn't use it much, instead I wrote a diary where I rated my efforts every
day and I added a little note.

------
jparise
For those who don't remember, Sahil built the first iteration of Dayta in one
week. He logged his progress here: <http://oneweekapp.com/>

------
aheilbut
Put the initial description en englais.

~~~
Hexstream
anglais. (What's the point of using "classy" French if you mess up the
orthograph? Maybe better to abstain.)

~~~
aheilbut
Touché.

------
Groxx
Seen it before, was very interested, but have no iDevice to use it on or I'd
be tracking _everything_. _Free_? Extremely impressive for a free app.

~~~
shadowpwner
Out of curiosity, anything specific you would be using it for?

~~~
Groxx
I've been leaning more and more towards setting up a track-everything tool
myself. Mood, food, pains, sleep, weather, productivity measures, literally
anything I can come up with. Combine that with a prevalent keylogger which
also tracks applications, and I could build up some huge statistics on myself,
and maybe find causes of problems (and I'd just be interested).

Of course, part of the fun of making it myself would be experimenting with
ways of representing and extracting meaningful information. I haven't
brainstormed on it much; so far I'm at "dump it in SQL" because I can build a
query for just about anything really quickly.

------
solipsist
This sounds like a great app, but is it really appropriate to link to an
iPhone app on Hacker News? Personally, I think it's good that you linked to
the direct source, but I did not see any news noteworthy content other than
what you told us in the title. Perhaps you should link to a blog article you
wrote about making the app free.

~~~
getsat
I think the direct link to the page on the Apple Store (which includes a good
description of the app) is far more valuable than a link to a blog post that
says "Hey guys, I made this app free" which may or may not include a link to
where you can download it.

I don't have an iPhone anymore, but this app looks quite useful and I've
forwarded this thread to a few friends. Thanks!

~~~
Toucan
True, but what would be valuable is a blog post describing the thought process
that led to this decision and what the perceived advantages and disadvantages
are. If this is an experiment, it would be good to know the hypothesis.

It would be great to see a post in a couple of months time following up on the
decision as well.

------
drwicked
I'd love to see an iPad version. I will definitely use this as so far all the
dedicated weight tracking apps are crap.

------
desigooner
Thanks for making it free.

I played around with it a bit and it's a pretty decent app. Some minor
nitpicks like the +/- thing someone else mentioned.

I'd say good effort and a good gesture but I think I'm going to be loyal and
stick with Daytum ..

------
mathgladiator
Installed, I'll use it to track my journey on slow-carb diet.

------
aw3c2
Can anyone recommend a Android alternative? It has to be free and must not
require my data to be available to the provider (ie store it locally).

------
js4all
Thanks for making this free. The timing is perfect.

------
taiyab
What drove you to the decision Sahil?

BTW, we need to catch-up sometime!

------
fduffner
Androd port?

